# OMG! Horse w/chair stuck over his head...



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

that is too funny! i'm glad yall got to him before he got hurt. there once was a pony at my old stable that was a little too curious. he would get his head stuck in chairs. and he would even climb up on picnic tables! ill never forget one time we went out and found him with his nose stuck in a flower pot. he ended up shaking it and flinging it off his nose 5ft away and it shattered then he ran away in a fit of joy. horses can be soo funny !


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Poor Boy!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is too funny. I wonder what he was doing when he got the chair stuck on his head! Poor guy, he actually looks like he has a pretty good head on his shoulders....


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

ooh no!! Poor guy! That's kind of funny though.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

awww poor guy! I can just see him screaming "THE CHAIR IS EATING ME! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"
It is kinda funny though...but I feel bad for him


----------



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

:shock: Poor fella, Being head shy and all that must have been quite a jolt to him to have that horse eating chair attached to him by the neck!

 How'd that chair get where he could get to it?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

funny but sad!!! poor guy  like the pp, why was the chair out there where he could get to it. glad he's ok though!! looks like it's good ya keep feeding him carrots lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that is just silly. LOL! :lol: I'm glad you got it off though, whew! They should keep that chair away from him...poor guy! He looks very sweet.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

MissB said:


> :shock: Poor fella, Being head shy and all that must have been quite a jolt to him to have that horse eating chair attached to him by the neck!
> 
> How'd that chair get where he could get to it?


Their pasture is really clean (as you can see from the photos). I'm guessing they store extra stuff in the barn. Their other horse is a houdini and knows how to open the stalls, so mister roany pony must have gotten in where he shouldn't have been, looking for goodies (they hadn't fed breakfast yet).


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

That is funny! He is one lucky pony that he didn't do anything stupid after he got the chair stuck there!!! Your neighbours are lucky you are around!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hahaha poor guy. glad yall were there could have been bad but since it wasen't i will continue laughing....cute guy too


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

haha he nearly looks please with himself!! glad he was ok!!


----------

